# changing background color in Dreamweaver



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Ok, why won't this work? I am trying to change the background color on my web pages...I get page properties, select the color, click apply, but nothing happens....I have followed the instructions in the manual, my "learn DW visually," and checked on the net....why won't it do this?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have any code in CSS or the HTML page that is over-riding your selection, that is what it sounds like. It is probably easier to set the background colour manually outside of the Dreamweaver options panel as a style in either your CSS or HTML page IMHO.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.ehow.com/how_14792_set-background-colors.html


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

Probably, you need to edit in the CSS.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Are you using CSS?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 20, 2008)

edit in css and it will do correctly


----------

